# Restaurer les discussions Whatsapp iPhone à partir d'une sauvegarde ancienne



## tedted (12 Juin 2020)

Bonjour

Je souhaiterais restaurer mes discussions whatsapp sur un de mes iphones où la sauvegarde est quotidienne. Mais je voudrais restaurer à partir d'une sauvegarde d'il y a 4 jours, pas la dernière, car certaines discussions ont été effacées entre temps. Comment faire ?J'ai essayé avec MacfoneLab et UltData mais ces logiciels ne trouvent pas la sauvegarde.Comment faire ?
Je suis sur Mac et iphone.
Merci bien


----------



## Gwen (12 Juin 2020)

Normalement, une sauvegarde écrase l'autre. Donc, si tu as sauvegardé depuis 4 jours, c'est mort   :-(


----------



## tedted (12 Juin 2020)

Sur PC ça a l'aire possible car il y a plusieurs sauvegardes msgstore.db, il y a une manip de renommage à faire et c'est bon. Sauf que sur iphone comment fait-on pour aller chercher ce dossier où le fichier se trouve ?








						Restaurer ses messages ou son appli WhatsApp supprimée | Transférer son compte sur un autre appareil
					

Récupérer ses données (messages, images, vidéos) WhatsApp à un jour précédent et transférer ses données vers un autre appareil  Si vous souhaitez soutenir m...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Juin 2020)

Comment restaurer votre historique des discussions | Pages dâ€™aide WhatsApp
					






					faq.whatsapp.com


----------



## tedted (12 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Comment restaurer votre historique des discussions | Pages dâ€™aide WhatsApp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je l'ai déjà fait de supprimer l'app et ré-installer mais whatsapp restore la dernière sauvegarde, pas celle d'il y a 4 jours...
Pourtant cette sauvegarde doit exister. En tout cas sur Android elle existe. La question est de savoir comment la récupérer sur iphone...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Juin 2020)

Les sauvegardes sont sur iCloud mais combien il y en a de conservées ? Aucune idée... 
Pour récupérer des données d'une ancienne sauvegarde, à priori il faut passer via une application dédiée (à voir les pb de sécurité que ça implique). En tout cas les fichiers ne sont pas accessibles directement.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Normalement, une sauvegarde écrase l'autre. Donc, si tu as sauvegardé depuis 4 jours, c'est mort   :-(


Je suis aussi de cet avis  .


----------



## tedted (12 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je suis aussi de cet avis  .


Quand on regarde les captures, plusieurs sauvegardes existent dans un dossier "database", à l'intérieur du dossier whatsapp.
Sauf que sur Android on peut faire monter le smartphone et naviguer tranquillement dans les dossiers. Peut-on faire pareil sur mac ou sur l'iphone ? Si oui avec quelles applications ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Juin 2020)

Les sauvegarde sont sur iCloud, et il faut passer via une application dédiée. Aucune idée des applications légales qui permet cela.


----------

